# Question about taking care of monitor



## Ardems (Dec 11, 2013)

Is it bad for a monitor to turn on and off a lot? I just went through 3 returns to amazon trying to get a working BenQ monitor, first was DOA, second was riddled with dead pixel and third had extreme discoloration on the left half. After going through with that and getting a good one I am now getting paranoid about taking care of it. So is it bad for an LED monitor to turn on and off a lot? I switch between DVI and HDMI a lot to switch between PS4 and PC. Every time I do that the monitor screen shuts of and then back on. Every time I alt tab from a game the monitor screen powers down to black and then back on quick. That's a lot of turning on and off and turning things on and off a lot is never good for electronics. And also are slight vibrations from having my desktop speakers loud bad for it? I know the magnets aren't strong enough to harm the display.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 12, 2013)

it's normal and no you don't have to baby it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 12, 2013)

My monitor is nearly 7yrs old and still works fine, I'm sure it has been through some hard times in that time.


----------

